# Can't seem to decide between....



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Hey guys I need some feeback on which rim to go with.

Choice 1. BBS CH 19" x 9" F/ 19" x 10" R









Choice 2. Breyton Vision 19" x 9" F/ 19" x 10" R


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

BBS's... :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Weight should be the only priority when purchasing wheels, honestly. Given that, the BBS' should be significantly lighter. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Get BBS LMs instead :angel:


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for the quick response guys, I was talking to a guy at a local Tire shop and he said they are both very close in weight. Could he be wrong?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I don't have any specific weight data for the Visions, unfortunately. However, BBS' are known to be very light _and_ strong, with 19x8.5 weighing just 26 lbs.

Still, if it was my choice I'd go with SSR GT1's in a heartbeat. 18x8's are only 19lbs. Or even SSR Comp's, at 15lbs for the same size. :yikes:


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *I don't have any specific weight data for the Visions, unfortunately. However, BBS' are known to be very light and strong, with 19x8.5 weighing just 26 lbs.
> 
> Still, if it was my choice I'd go with SSR GT1's in a heartbeat. 18x8's are only 19lbs. Or even SSR Comp's, at 15lbs for the same size. :yikes: *


I agree with you Mystikal, those SSRs are really nice. However, they are a bit out of my price point. Right now I'm leaning towards the BBS. The bad part is that there are so many of them out there, especially on Audis. The Breytons on the other hand are only offered to BMWs. So this makes it a pretty tough choice.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

hotm3 said:


> *
> 
> I agree with you Mystikal, those SSRs are really nice. However, they are a bit out of my price point. Right now I'm leaning towards the BBS. The bad part is that there are so many of them out there, especially on Audis. The Breytons on the other hand are only offered to BMWs. So this makes it a pretty tough choice. *


Well, 18" SSR Competitions are the same price as 19" BBS CH's on Tirerack's website. Of course I have no idea what the price difference is locally. Given these numbers, I would give up the extra inch of alloy, save money, and actually gain more performance in both a stright line and on the corners. Many have reported that even for the M3 19" is too much and unbalance in the car into understeer.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

I say BBS's. The Breytons I have are heavy as lead, and are pretty soft. BBS's are known to be strong and relatively light.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The BBS look great and have excellent reputation


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Get BBS LMs instead :angel: *


I agree, if you're going to a 19" the LM's are SWEET:yikes:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

LSB said:


> *
> 
> I agree, if you're going to a 19" the LM's are SWEET:yikes: *


LM's cost about 150% more than comparable CH's. :yikes:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> LM's cost about 150% more than comparable CH's. :yikes: *


Yep, but like I said, SWEET


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I like the Chs because they looked so hot on the M3 GTRs


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

BBS.

Though I will shout out another vote for LMs


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Thanks Imola Ed,

Nice to see another fellow bay area M3 owner, how do you like the smg?


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

hotm3 said:


> *Thanks Imola Ed,
> 
> Nice to see another fellow bay area M3 owner, how do you like the smg? *


I don't have smg, I've got me a 6-er.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *
> 
> I don't have smg, I've got me a 6-er. *


:thumb:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*BBS LM*

or if you must go with breyton or CH. i suggest bbs ch cuz they look much better than breyton vizion. I have seen them on the road and they just don't grab attention like the CH does.

LIL Raja


----------

